# Horrible Shooting



## agent A (Dec 14, 2012)

So today in Newtown CT a man walked into an elementary school and opened fire at a bunch of kids

18 were killed and so were 8 adults

18 innocent children who wont get to be high schoolers, who wont have christmas again, who wont learn to drive, who wont get to enjoy the weekend

And every ungrateful kid in my class talked during the news story on it today

They should be grateful they get to live

And the survivors r so young, they probably think they r all going back to school monday and everything will be ok

This senseless violence must end!!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 14, 2012)

Here is my prayer for the families and all involved, children, teachers, family, caretakers and all.

Our Precious heavenly Father, the children are now gathered in your arms where no harm can ever befall them again, they will no longer be afraid and will live forever

with you, tell them we love them and wish them joy, please kiss them for us as we love them. Amen.

The prayers of all the ones with loved ones here, ask for grace and comfort to those in need.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 14, 2012)

OMG! That's terrible! I'm not as good with words, but my prayers go out to friends and families of the victims.


----------



## Plex (Dec 14, 2012)

I heard about that this morning. Horrible day indeed.  My well wishes to the friends and families of the victims as well...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 14, 2012)

I heard about this as well. I can't stand this. It happens all the time and ends countless lives. Apparently the shooter was a father of a child in the school and he had a fight with the principal. That doesn't give him any right to do what he did. Those poor children. Never getting to do what life had set for them. It makes me sick


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 14, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I heard about this as well. I can't stand this. It happens all the time and ends countless lives. Apparently the shooter was a father of a child in the school and he had a fight with the principal. That doesn't give him any right to do what he did. Those poor children. Never getting to do what life had set for them. It makes me sick


I read/ listened that he went to kill his mother(teacher) and killed everyone who tried to get in his way.

Crazy, heartless people  

I can only imagine the raging people will do over gun control now


----------



## garin33 (Dec 14, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> Here is my prayer for the families and all involved, children, teachers, family, caretakers and all.
> 
> Our Precious heavenly Father, the children are now gathered in your arms where no harm can ever befall them again, they will no longer be afraid and will live forever
> 
> ...


Amen.

Thanks Rebecca. My prayers also go out to the victims and their familes, friends and all those affected.


----------



## CoolMantid (Dec 14, 2012)

Those parents probably dropped of those kids at school in the morning thinking their kids would be alive to pick them up. It is so sad. My prayers to the families of the victims


----------



## CesarF (Dec 14, 2012)

So sad =\ This happened here a few years ago...

Prayers from me and from my mantids...

T_T


----------



## jrh3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> It's weird because I swear I hear people say this way more than I hear actual, serious conversations about gun control.


Gun control wont stop this one bit. A criminal will find a way, the guy was just a coward heartless being. Innocent children was not the answer. Its very sick someone would do this.


----------



## Mime454 (Dec 14, 2012)

gripen said:


> Well at least it will help. The average citizen should not be able to have an assault weapon. Period.





jrh3 said:


> Gun control wont stop this one bit. A criminal will find a way, the guy was just a coward heartless being. Innocent children was not the answer. Its very sick someone would do this.


Gun control won't work for the same reason that the drug war hasn't work for the same reason that prohibition didn't work. I think that the answer is to funnel more money into mental health facilities.


----------



## ismart (Dec 14, 2012)

All those kids dead for nothing. What a waste! I can't possibly imagine how all those parents feel right now? So sad.


----------



## Plex (Dec 14, 2012)

It wasn't just the kids and adults there either.. according to the news the man also killed his own mother... =/ Very sick man..


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 14, 2012)

Stop the world, I want off.


----------



## Plex (Dec 14, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Stop the world, I want off.


I second that...


----------



## hierodula (Dec 14, 2012)

i dont get why people do such terrible things  those people had their whole lives ahead of them! My prayers and condolences go to them. :angel:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 14, 2012)

Sad is a word that seems so small now in comparison? Just a mess...  People need to inform others even if it's friend that seems odd, gets my vote  , best way to stop this insane behavior? Someone knew he was off???


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Dec 14, 2012)

I heard about it too.

so sad.


----------



## dlemmings (Dec 15, 2012)

There are no words...


----------



## Rick (Dec 15, 2012)

gripen said:


> Well at least it will help. The average citizen should not be able to have an assault weapon. Period.


He didn't use an "assault weapon." Gun control is not the answer. More gun control would not have prevented this. Even more gun control is not going to do a damn thing to stop these incidents. Do you actually think that stopping someone from owning an "assault weapon" is going to stop murderers from killing people? Are hunting rifles and shotguns not able to kill people? What about knives? Vehicles? Guns are not the problem, the whack jobs behind the gun are the problem. I read about a mass knifing in a school in China. See what I am getting at? I am an avid shooter and responsible gun owner, more gun control isn't the solution. Stop listening to the biased main stream media. Screaming more gun control is simply a knee jerk reaction.

And I wish everyone would stop calling the guy a shooter. I am a shooter. This guy and those like him are murderers, not shooters.


----------



## preying mantis (Dec 15, 2012)

Rick said:


> He didn't use an "assault weapon." Gun control is not the answer. More gun control would not have prevented this. Even more gun control is not going to do a damn thing to stop these incidents. Do you actually think that stopping someone from owning an "assault weapon" is going to stop murderers from killing people? Are hunting rifles and shotguns not able to kill people? What about knives? Vehicles? Guns are not the problem, the whack jobs behind the gun are the problem. I read about a mass knifing in a school in China. See what I am getting at? I am an avid shooter and responsible gun owner, more gun control isn't the solution. Stop listening to the biased main stream media. Screaming more gun control is simply a knee jerk reaction.
> 
> And I wish everyone would stop calling the guy a shooter. I am a shooter. This guy and those like him are murderers, not shooters.


Amen.

I always hate to see tragedies like these turn political but you know they will. A knee-jerk shriek of "ban all guns!" is easy after the death of so many innocent children. But this happened in the #5-ranked state by the Brady Campaign in terms of strict gun control legislation.

My condolences are certainly out to the families of those involved in this ordeal.


----------



## preying mantis (Dec 15, 2012)

Rick said:


> A good example I forgot to mention is Chicago. Pretty much the tightest gun control in the country, but probably the highest murder rate. A good example of why additional gun control is not effective. More gun control only hurts the law abiding gun owners like myself. Criminals will not care about the law.


And also I'd be willing to wager that most gun crimes are committed with unregistered firearms (I know that before the Columbine shooting, for instance, the kids bought the guns out of the back of a van a few days beforehand). I have the proper permits and documentation for every single one of my guns, and they have never killed a person. They have spent most of their lives locked away safely, on my wall, etc. As you said, the only thing tight gun control does is take guns away from owners like you and me.

The war on drugs sure is doing a great job at stopping the trafficking of narcotics, after all.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 15, 2012)

All fftopic: . As the song goes, let there be peace in the world and let it begin with me. MJ


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 15, 2012)

We saw that in TV news too, it's so sad.

Gun control is the answer, I'm sure of that. We don't have things like this here...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Dec 15, 2012)

So sad.

I hear you Mel however we all already do have guns here.

I am licensed and carry every day for my own protection.

We need more money for public mental health facilities!


----------



## Sticky (Dec 15, 2012)

If you take away the guns, what then? The mentally ill will always find something to use. Help for the mentally ill is the answer.

I like your prayer Hibiscusmile. Amen and thank you.


----------



## gripen (Dec 15, 2012)

preying mantis said:


> A lot of people own firearms in the United States and the _vast_ majority of them are VERY particular about gun safety. Even though I keep my shotgun high on a rack on my wall out of reach of any four year-old, not to mention a lock on its trigger and unloaded with my ammunition in a lock box in my closet, I still take it down and put it high on a shelf locked in my closet when my cousin brings her toddler over. And pretty much everyone I know who owns firearms are the same way or even more cautious.
> 
> But obviously people being responsible with their weapons isn't exactly newsworthy, so you only hear of tragedies such as yesterday's and automatically assume we're all nuts toting around AK-47s with our finger on the trigger as we walk down Main Street to buy milk. Not true at all.
> 
> I will definitely agree that measures need to be taken to ensure that the mentally unstable do not obtain weapons. Not just guns, but weapons of any kind. Taking guns away from owners such as myself is not the answer, and it never will be; it lies within better screening of purchasers and reform of the mental health system. Educating yourself about guns also plays an important role.


People like you are not the problem. You are a model citizen. You use a gun as a sporting item right?

What I cannot understand is people owning guns for self defense. You will only cause more problems then you solve with such weapons.

(edit) This is all my opinion please treat as such.

Sorry for all the off topic. I feel strongly about this subject next time I will try to respond more like a human being when I talk about it.


----------



## agent A (Dec 15, 2012)

Too late for 20 children


----------



## Peter Clausen (Dec 16, 2012)

Rebecca was right. Off topic content on gun control is hijacking this thread. I have cleaned it up some, but with respect to hopefully everybody that got to retain at least one post with their opinions on why events like this occur.

This topic was temporarily removed from the forum but is back now because it is important for this forum to provide more than just a place for discussions on mantises--because we are more than just mantis keepers. I prefer that you don't comment on my actions here as a moderator as it is off topic. This is simply a notice of explanation.

My personal opinion? I think humans evolved the abilities to think and feel things in ways beyond those of other animals. There are 300 million people in the United States, for example. Two of them went nuts this week. They weren't able to cope with being thinking, feeling animals and they behaved outside the lines of what is natural for most humans. In statistics this is known as a rare event and it's a good thing that murder and suicide are mostly bred out of our gene pool. It isn't a great comparison, but I have seen that some ghost mantises are more likely to cannibalize than others. We are all different in degrees. Some of us are more sensitive to the issues around us (like gun control) than others. Most of us out there are good people though. We might vote differently on issues, but we show each other respect while we're doing it and we handle our personal and joint problems in healthy ways for the most part.


----------



## agent A (Dec 16, 2012)

The real problem is we dont notice the psychos and help them in time

Nobody with a sane mind would commit a crime like this, but this guy went crazy on friday and opened fire at a school

Now he and 20 children are dead

If his problem was diagnosed and treated on time and properly, this would never have happened

The 20 kids and 6 adults killed by him arent the only victims here

Someone else was failed by society and now they are dead with the label as the most hated man on earth


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 16, 2012)

The killer probably thought there was nothing wrong with him and his thought processes were correct. Just another sicko-, psycho-, sociopath. The world is full of them and they see no need to visit a counselor or discuss their "problems". in _their _mind they are completely normal and everyone else is the "crazy" one. LOCK 'EM UP AND THROW AWAY THE KEY!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 16, 2012)

amen, and I say amen!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 16, 2012)

All over facebook there are memorials to those who were killed. One teacher stood in between her first graders and the shooter, and she was fatally shot. Apparently 20 children are now dead and 7 adults. It's terrible, and right by Christmas too. The shooter (according to reports) had multiple mental disorders and could barely feel pain. Why would he do this? Why would he murder so many people, including children? According to newspapers, all the children were 6 and 7 years old. WHY?!


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 16, 2012)

Here we heard a teacher hide her students in cabinet/closets since she heard the first shoot. When the guy enters her classroom she tolds him kits were in sport class. She was killed but she saved all the children in her classrom.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 16, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> Here we heard a teacher hide her students in cabinet/closets since she heard the first shoot. When the guy enters her classroom she tolds him kits were in sport class. She was killed but she saved all the children in her classrom.


Yes that's what i was talking about. When i meant stood between, i meant she was protecting them from the shooter. She was very brave.


----------



## Plex (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah... she was very brave, the teacher who hid all her students..

 

Also something I saw online and went to the WBC website to verify made me a bit peeved, not sure if this is off topic or not but it seems the WBC came out and said that it was God's retribution against a nation accepting of gays and wants to picket the memorial service.

That deeply upset me... I didn't want to believe anyone would stoop that low. :no:


----------



## agent A (Dec 16, 2012)

Plex said:


> Yeah... she was very brave, the teacher who hid all her students..
> 
> Also something I saw online and went to the WBC website to verify made me a bit peeved, not sure if this is off topic or not but it seems the WBC came out and said that it was God's retribution against a nation accepting of gays and wants to picket the memorial service.
> 
> That deeply upset me... I didn't want to believe anyone would stoop that low. :no:


If god hated gays he would kill them

As Lady GaGa would say, god makes no mistakes


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm very sorry to say, God make a mistake where the shooter was concerned, he should have let the devil take him down below long ago. Now he has 20 6-7 yr olds and some very brave adults souls to heal and care for, so sad.

Yes I know God doesn't work that way, but still, so sad. But the part that really sux is there's not much we can do about this kind of madness.

Schools will be like jails and teachers will be armed sometime in the future, what a wonderful world for the kids...


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I'm very sorry to say, God make a mistake where the shooter was concerned, he should have let the devil take him down below long ago. Now he has 20 6-7 yr olds and some very brave adults souls to heal and care for, so sad.
> 
> Yes I know God doesn't work that way, but still, so F'n sad. But the part that really sux is there's not much we can do about this kind of madness.
> 
> Schools will be like jails and teachers will be armed sometime in the future, what a wonderful world for the kids...


Sadly you're right, if things keep continuing like this and there are more and more copycat killers, that might become a harsh reality in some places.

=/

I think part of the reason things end up with people repeating the same thing that others have done before them though-especially on this scale-is because of the publicity that murderers like this tend to get...

People who are crazy in certain ways might crave this attention and crave knowing that even if he dies or is put away for life, he will still be a household name for a while at least and gain fame, and they rather that then dying as a sad nobody. Mixed with a lack of basic empathy and human emotion, that can lead to horrid events.

Look at Columbine and other major shootings-the killers were a household name in the country for a long while, but the names of the victims were unknown with the exception of a few for some people.

It's rather sad, really.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 17, 2012)

What God have to do with that ? This is not about God, this is about free will.

God is always the excuse to do horrible things and he is still the right culprit when these horrible things happen.

And who are we to decide that God was right, or wrong?

This massacre is a horrible thing for the families of the victims, for the friends of school and for colleagues, for all those closely affected by this tragedy...

But put the blame on God is too easy. It is looking for an easy way while the problem is a societal one.

It reminds me of this story in 1985 where Judas Priest had been accused of being responsible for the suicide of two adolescents who have found subliminal messages while listening to a song backwards... Perfect guilty... There was a trial and it has clearly demonstrated that it was the family context that was problematic.

What about the family and social context of the guy that killed these children? Why his mother kept as many weapons At home ? What really happened ? And what could be done to avoid this?

Those are the right questions.


----------



## agent A (Dec 17, 2012)

well wish me luck today, someone got arrested for making threats to my area schools and there r lots of security people around the school &lt;_&lt;


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 17, 2012)

I heard on a news program that the killer was home-schooled by his mother due to his social awkwardness and was said to have Asperger syndrome. He was a full time job for his mother. I guess if you want to blame someone, blame his mother. She was aware of his problem and responsible for the guns that were used in the shooting (legally registered). Just like the parents of the theater shooting killer, she was aware of his "problems". Such a shame.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Dec 17, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> What God have to do with that ? This is not about God, this is about free will.
> 
> God is always the excuse to do horrible things and he is still the right culprit when these horrible things happen.
> 
> ...


I believe I did say "God doesn't work that way" ? I don't blame the heavens in any way, just saddens me.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 17, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I believe I did say "God doesn't work that way" ? I don't blame the heavens in any way, just saddens me.


It was a general reflexion, I wasn't pointing at you  

We heard the same in Switzerland, even this morning at the but station, a woman says : How can God allow that ? Speaking of the tragedy in CT.

It was something I had on my mind, just had to express that.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 17, 2012)

They do say God works in mysterious ways. Not our paygrade to understand.

*Isaiah 55:8-9 (King James Version)*

For my thoughts are not your thoughts, neither are your ways my ways, saith the LORD. 
For as the heavens are higher than the earth, so are my ways higher than your ways, and my thoughts than your thoughts.


----------



## agent A (Dec 17, 2012)

Problem is the mother didnt get him the proper help

She just pulled him away from society and hid him, desensitizing him to people and making it easier for him to go off and kill them


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 17, 2012)

I think I mentioned that, didn't I. The mother is to blame.



patrickfraser said:


> I heard on a news program that the killer was home-schooled by his mother due to his social awkwardness and was said to have Asperger syndrome. He was a full time job for his mother. I guess if you want to blame someone, blame his mother. She was aware of his problem and responsible for the guns that were used in the shooting (legally registered). Just like the parents of the theater shooting killer, she was aware of his "problems". Such a shame.


----------



## agent A (Dec 17, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I think I mentioned that, didn't I. The mother is to blame.


And i was agreeing with u and adding to it


----------



## Reptiliatus (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm hosting a prayer devotional in my community tonight to pray for the victims of this tragedy.

Religiously I am a Bahai. Since everyone else is sharing beautiful prayers I would like to also share a prayer for the departed.

"O my God! O my God! Verily, thy servant, humble before the majesty of Thy divine supremacy, lowly at the door of Thy oneness, hath believed in Thee and in Thy verses, hath testified to Thy word, hath been enkindled with the fire of Thy love, hath been immersed in the depths of the ocean of Thy knowledge, hath been attracted by Thy breezes, hath relied upon Thee, hath turned his face to Thee, hath offered his supplications to Thee, and hath been assured of Thy pardon and forgiveness. He hath abandoned this mortal life and hath flown to the kingdom of immortality, yearning for the favor of meeting Thee.
O Lord, glorify his station, shelter him under the pavilion of Thy supreme mercy, cause him to enter Thy glorious paradise, and perpetuate his existence in Thine exalted rose garden, that he may plunge into the sea of light in the world of mysteries.

Verily, Thou art the Generous, the Powerful, the Forgiver and the Bestower."

‘Abdu’l-Bahá


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 17, 2012)

Reptiliatus said:


> I'm hosting a prayer devotional in my community tonight to pray for the victims of this tragedy.
> 
> Religiously I am a Bahai. Since everyone else is sharing beautiful prayers I would like to also share a prayer for the departed.
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful prayer !

Some of you know that I'm muslim (from the chat), we have nice prayers too but I don't know them in english and I'm not able to translate them correctly. Usually we recite the entire Surah Yasin (36), I did it the other day. So I can't share a nice prayer as yours sadly.

In an other way of thinkig, may I ask two questions about US school system ? Please, don't take it as a judgement, it's just a question :

- How can a child be home-schooled without any control ? Specifically a child with a known Asperger syndrom ?

- How a mother of a known mentally ill child can have so much guns at home ?

I don't understand...


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> That is a beautiful prayer !
> 
> Some of you know that I'm muslim (from the chat), we have nice prayers too but I don't know them in english and I'm not able to translate them correctly. Usually we recite the entire Surah Yasin (36), I did it the other day. So I can't share a nice prayer as yours sadly.
> 
> ...


Many children are home-schooled in the USA, I myself personally know a few people who were homeschooled until they were high school age or until they went off to college. Unfortunately I don't know the details, but as long as specific legal requirements are met and all the legally required testing is completed, it is perfectly legal to homeschool your children freely whether they are known to have a mental condition or not.. and I also know it differs from state to state as well, I'm going by what I know of Michigan's system. I'm sure someone else knows more details about it though..

And as long as the parent has all the permits required and licenses, she is legally allowed to own guns and is trusted to keep it out of the child's reach herself, and there's no way anyone would have known that he would end up killing her and a couple dozen other people using her firearms before it happens... Though my young cousins are not mentally ill, the same thing applies with my grandpa's guns; he is legally allowed to keep them, he has all the permits required, and it is up to the family to make sure they are out of the reach of the children in the house.

Unfortunately she didn't get him the help that he needed early on (counseling, more social interaction, ect) and along with the type of person he naturally was and his mental instability, it led to disaster.

And the prayer are beautiful on here, I agree.. I myself had a small ritual in honor of the victims the other night too.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 17, 2012)

Plex said:


> Many children are home-schooled in the USA, I myself personally know a few people who were homeschooled until they were high school age or until they went off to college. Unfortunately I don't know the details, but as long as specific legal requirements are met and all the legally required testing is completed, it is perfectly legal to homeschool your children freely whether they are known to have a mental condition or not.. and I also know it differs from state to state as well, I'm going by what I know of Michigan's system. I'm sure someone else knows more details about it though..
> 
> And as long as the parent has all the permits required and licenses, she is legally allowed to own guns and is trusted to keep it out of the child's reach herself, and there's no way anyone would have known that he would end up killing her and a couple dozen other people using her firearms before it happens... Though my young cousins are not mentally ill, the same thing applies with my grandpa's guns; he is legally allowed to keep them, he has all the permits required, and it is up to the family to make sure they are out of the reach of the children in the house.
> 
> ...


Ok, I understand about home-schooling, it seems more easy and common to do it in US than here (not a judgment).


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> Ok, I understand about home-schooling, it seems more easy and common to do it in US than here (not a judgment).


Yeah, though it still is relatively rare here compared to the number of kids in public schools and private schools.


----------



## agent A (Dec 17, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> In an other way of thinkig, may I ask two questions about US school system ? Please, don't take it as a judgement, it's just a question :
> 
> - How can a child be home-schooled without any control ? Specifically a child with a known Asperger syndrom ?
> 
> ...


For the record, not only am i borderline aspergers, i know a few people who have aspergers and while our first impulse when mad at someone is to hurt them in some way, we dont usually act on that impulse (and who has really never thought of killing somebody?) and i know if i were to kill someone, i wouldnt use a gun, too trackable

Secondly, the guy didnt know the kids so he couldnt have been mad at them

He clearly went crazy and without thinking grabbed some guns and killed people

So the attack had nothing to do with this guys aspergers, he probably snapped for some reason


----------



## brancsikia339 (Dec 17, 2012)

Plex said:


> Yeah... she was very brave, the teacher who hid all her students..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw about that, and I just won't hear it. Westboro baptist church actually said that this was god's handiwork and to praise him for it. THE MOST DISGUSTING, HORRIBLE THING I'VE EVER HEARD. These people disgust me


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

agent A said:


> For the record, not only am i borderline aspergers, i know a few people who have aspergers and while our first impulse when mad at someone is to hurt them in some way, we dont usually act on that impulse (and who has really never thought of killing somebody?) and i know if i were to kill someone, i wouldnt use a gun, too trackable Secondly, the guy didnt know the kids so he couldnt have been mad at them He clearly went crazy and without thinking grabbed some guns and killed people So the attack had nothing to do with this guys aspergers, he probably snapped for some reason


I agree here about the Aspergers, forgot to mention that in my post..

I know a number of people diagnosed with it, and they're for the most part normal people aside from having emotional or social issues; nothing like other disorders I've seen or have studied... and I think personally that this person either snapped or had another mental illness that went undiagnosed, as many do.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 17, 2012)

Plex said:


> Yeah, though it still is relatively rare here compared to the number of kids in public schools and private schools.


Thanks for your explanations  



agent A said:


> For the record, not only am i borderline aspergers, i know a few people who have aspergers and while our first impulse when mad at someone is to hurt them in some way, we dont usually act on that impulse (and who has really never thought of killing somebody?) and i know if i were to kill someone, i wouldnt use a gun, too trackable Secondly, the guy didnt know the kids so he couldnt have been mad at them He clearly went crazy and without thinking grabbed some guns and killed people So the attack had nothing to do with this guys aspergers, he probably snapped for some reason


Alex, I have bipolar AND borderline troubles, so I didn't point my finger on mental illnesses, I'm sick too... But as you said, we can live with our troubles without killing people and/or using illness as an excuse... But who knows, anyone, even mentally healthy people can snap for a reason... The question remains : how to prevent that.


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> I saw about that, and I just won't hear it. Westboro baptist church actually said that this was god's handiwork and to praise him for it. THE MOST DISGUSTING, HORRIBLE THING I'VE EVER HEARD. These people disgust me


I know, it is disgusting. I can't help but feel a bit offended that anyone would claim that about something like this, even if I don't personally believe in a traditional God.. mainly the fact someone would take something like this and twist it to their benefit over an unrelated issue.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 17, 2012)

Plex said:


> I know, it is disgusting. I can't help but feel a bit offended that anyone would claim that about something like this, even if I don't personally believe in a traditional God.. mainly the fact someone would take something like this and twist it to their benefit over an unrelated issue.


I totally agree !


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> Thanks for your explanations
> 
> Alex, I have bipolar AND borderline troubles, so I didn't point my finger on mental illnesses, I'm sick too... But as you said, we can live with our troubles without killing people and/or using illness as an excuse... But who knows, anyone, even mentally healthy people can snap for a reason... The question remains : how to prevent that.


You are very welcome.

I think we're all sick in some way, if that's the word you want to use.. mentally abnormal is my preferred term for it. And I agree, hopefully someday we'll figure out how to prevent things like this from happening without resorting to more extreme violence.


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 17, 2012)

Plex said:


> You are very welcome.
> 
> I think we're all sick in some way, if that's the word you want to use.. mentally abnormal is my preferred term for it. And I agree, hopefully someday we'll figure out how to prevent things like this from happening without resorting to more extreme violence.


I don't feel mentally abnormal, maybe mentally different...lol In my case it's a physical bipolarity, the gland that create natural stabilizer doesn't work (not sure how to explain that in english...), it's not due to a trauma or something that happens to me, I'm born like that. I often use expression : I have a brain diabete...XD


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

Mëluzynn said:


> I don't feel mentally abnormal, maybe mentally different...lol In my case it's a physical bipolarity, the gland that create natural stabilizer doesn't work (not sure how to explain that in english...), it's not due to a trauma or something that happens to me, I'm born like that. I often use expression : I have a brain diabete...XD


I understand it. I feel the same way with being different, though my case isn't the exact same... and I have a loose understanding of bipolar disorders, my mother was bipolar. I use abnormality since in all my psych classes that was the technical term mainly. xD


----------



## agent A (Dec 17, 2012)

My feeling is this mother isolating her kid from others because he was troubled rather than letting him figure it out in life for himself made him feel different, perhaps inferior, and he snapped

Perhaps he had a nightmare or flashback

Ive been through certain things in my life (which i will not share in any detail) that are probably dwarfed by what this kid went through and i still, almost a year later, have nightmares about it sometimes, and the nightmares often involve cannibalism, so damage stays with people but it doesnt mean they go out and hurt people as a result

Heres another problem i see:

Everybodys fine until they snap according to society, and thats the problem

Society demands so much of us that we crack in one way or another

U dont see other species with nearly as many issues as us mainly because they dont have as strict of a social system


----------



## Mëluzynn (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't know how, in US, mental disorder are accepted or tolerate. Here, when you are mentally ill, society make everything to make you feel ashamed, you're a jerk, useless to anyone, useless to society...

My only luck is that my mom is a psychiatric nurse, she always took me up, she is my strength still actually. Medication is a part of my treatment but my mom is my blessing, she helps me so much, everyday and for everything. Without Her I think I would have definively end all that in my head... And my husband helps too even if he doesn't understand some of my reactions sometimes. They are the only two people able to calm me when I have a crisis. And after years of help, I barely manage myself alone. I have a good medication and love and comprehension from mom and hubby. I have a very few close friends, those who aren't afraid of me (I'm really asocial, agoraphobic) but they take me as I am and I love them for that.

I feel safe and confident now. But it was a lot of work during a lot of years... But it's possible to have a barely normal life, you just have to want it.


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

agent A said:


> My feeling is this mother isolating her kid from others because he was troubled rather than letting him figure it out in life for himself made him feel different, perhaps inferior, and he snapped
> 
> Perhaps he had a nightmare or flashback
> 
> ...


Yeah, he definitely should have not been completely isolated like that, I agree it didn't help any...

And yes certain parts of society can make people crack, but that will unfortunately never change I don't think.



Mëluzynn said:


> I don't know how, in US, mental disorder are accepted or tolerate. Here, when you are mentally ill, society make everything to make you feel ashamed, you're a jerk, useless to anyone, useless to society...
> 
> My only luck is that my mom is a psychiatric nurse, she always took me up, she is my strength still actually. Medication is a part of my treatment but my mom is my blessing, she helps me so much, everyday and for everything. Without Her I think I would have definively end all that in my head... And my husband helps too even if he doesn't understand some of my reactions sometimes. They are the only two people able to calm me when I have a crisis. And after years of help, I barely manage myself alone. I have a good medication and love and comprehension from mom and hubby. I have a very few close friends, those who aren't afraid of me (I'm really asocial, agoraphobic) but they take me as I am and I love them for that.
> 
> I feel safe and confident now. But it was a lot of work during a lot of years... But it's possible to have a barely normal life, you just have to want it.


That's good you had a support system and have people who care about you, even if it's only a handful... and it is possible, even in places like that.

I'm glad that I the US most mental disorders are accepted and tolerated by most people, though there are people who are iffy about it, don't understand it, or have wrong assumptions about things like that.

Schizophrenia actually runs in my family, and bipolar disorders and depressive disorders are common in my family as well, so I'm definitely glad that mental disorders are accepted more here.


----------



## Sticky (Dec 17, 2012)

I also have aspergers. It gave me some troubles in my past but not anymore except for some shyness. It gets in my way when I see a mushroom in someones yard, I hunt edible mushrooms. I feel too shy to knock on their door to ask if I can take it.

I do feel it is a partial gift. I am a handspinner and I think autistics are some of the most amazing artists. I learned to spin in a week and am very good at it. (Handspinning is the art of spinning animal furs and wools into yarn.)

I wonder if part of the young man's problem was he did not have something to focus his energy on like I do with my spinning g and mantids. That can really drive some nuts.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 17, 2012)

I heard his mother took him shooting. Go figure.


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I heard his mother took him shooting. Go figure.


It's to be expected if she had guns and he grew up around them, really.


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 17, 2012)

I guess we will never know what _really _went on in that house, will we? It shows the competency of the mother who knew he was off and puts guns in his hands. If she hadn't been killed she would have wished she had been, as all fingers would be pointing at her. She lucked out. :devil:


----------



## Plex (Dec 17, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I guess we will never know what _really _went on in that house, will we? It shows the competency of the mother who knew he was off and puts guns in his hands. If she hadn't been killed she would have wished she had been, as all fingers would be pointing at her. She lucked out. :devil:


You're right, we will never know what exactly happened in their family life, and from interviews done of aunts and other relatives then other than him being a bit odd they are either clueless or lying about the whole thing to save face. Not quite sure which.


----------



## Gill (Dec 18, 2012)

It is heartbreaking and this is a tear jerker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO64urOFNaY


----------



## Sticky (Jan 13, 2013)

Has anyone heard anything more about the investigation into why that guy shot the children and teachers? I remember the investigators were having a tough time getting info from the computer hard drive.


----------



## agent A (Jan 13, 2013)

Sticky said:


> Has anyone heard anything more about the investigation into why that guy shot the children and teachers? I remember the investigators were having a tough time getting info from the computer hard drive.


Still being looked into i think


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Jan 13, 2013)

I heard that there was another gun man that was arrested on the scene that was never publicized. To be honest I think the story is just getting weirder I just pray that tragaties such as this help bring us closer instead of make us vulnerable to mass manipulation in some direction this country should not take. Such as other past tragaties that lead to nonsense.


----------



## agent A (Jan 13, 2013)

AxolotlsAreCoolToo said:


> I heard that there was another gun man that was arrested on the scene that was never publicized. To be honest I think the story is just getting weirder I just pray that tragaties such as this help bring us closer instead of make us vulnerable to mass manipulation in some direction this country should not take. Such as other past tragaties that lead to nonsense.


But why must a tragedy happen before people can come together??


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Jan 13, 2013)

agent A said:


> But why must a tragedy happen before people can come together??


well this may sound weird but ever since we left the garden (symbiotic relationship to the planet) we plunged into a long dark journey called history and have been trying to get our footing ever since. I believe we are in some type of gestation period and will be born again if we learn how to come together and solve all out problems together! the key is together and no one left behind every one is important and have many great things to bring forth.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 13, 2013)

Rick said:


> He didn't use an "assault weapon." Gun control is not the answer. More gun control would not have prevented this. Even more gun control is not going to do a damn thing to stop these incidents. Do you actually think that stopping someone from owning an "assault weapon" is going to stop murderers from killing people? Are hunting rifles and shotguns not able to kill people? What about knives? Vehicles? Guns are not the problem, the whack jobs behind the gun are the problem. I read about a mass knifing in a school in China. See what I am getting at? I am an avid shooter and responsible gun owner, more gun control isn't the solution. Stop listening to the biased main stream media. Screaming more gun control is simply a knee jerk reaction.
> 
> And I wish everyone would stop calling the guy a shooter. I am a shooter. This guy and those like him are murderers, not shooters.


Very well put, I find the push to limit ones ability to protect their family's, hunt and shoot for sport to be a huge mistake, people don't get new laws do not take the guns out of the hands of the criminals and it doesnt stop and idiot from doing harm to others.

I still went out and bought a few more 30 round mags for the M4 just in case.

Michael


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 15, 2013)

I heard on the news that the police is having trouble getting ammunition now, because the general public is buying so much of it.


----------



## agent A (Jan 15, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> I heard on the news that the police is having trouble getting ammunition now, because the general public is buying so much of it.


the police shouldn't be getting their ammo from random gun shops or sporting good stores, they should have their own private and exclussive supplier


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 20, 2013)

agent A said:


> the police shouldn't be getting their ammo from random gun shops or sporting good stores, they should have their own private and exclussive supplier


They do but i can start a business account with any ammo co. and buy all they have. There is no problem with that because it is a free country according to your president. They are not gonna save ammo for a cop, lol. This time of age only the armed will survive when the government tries to take over. The government wants the citizens to DEPEND on them, that way they have control. Thats why obama wants to ban guns so we are defensless. Do you trust your freedom and that they wont come oneday and take your possesions with your government? NOT ME. I support the NRA and will not turn anything in that the liberals want to ban from me.

Why did our founding fathers stress that everyone should be armed with enough guns and ammo to protect ourselves from government corruption?


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 20, 2013)

Glad you see it that way, so few see what the left really want which is a country full of dependents.....Yet I never hear how they plan to take the guns from the criminals, just us.

Guy kills a man with a knife, guy kills a man with a rope, guy kills a man with a bomb, everyones response is "whats wrong with this idiot......."

Guy kills a man with a gun, everyones response is "lets ban guns...............''


----------



## jrh3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Glad you see it that way, so few see what the left really want which is a country full of dependents.....Yet I never hear how they plan to take the guns from the criminals, just us.Guy kills a man with a knife, guy kills a man with a rope, guy kills a man with a bomb, everyones response is "whats wrong with this idiot......."
> 
> Guy kills a man with a gun, everyones response is "lets ban guns...............''


So true, more crime is committed with other weapons than guns each year. The younger generation doesnt understand what will happen if they have no way to defend themselves from the government. Maybe all the gun banners should take a history class on how hitler was a peoples leader and spoke as to give the people change and such what we are hearing around here now in the u.s. Now look what he did when he got the power. All i can say is molon labe.


----------



## agent A (Jan 20, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Glad you see it that way, so few see what the left really want which is a country full of dependents.....Yet I never hear how they plan to take the guns from the criminals, just us.Guy kills a man with a knife, guy kills a man with a rope, guy kills a man with a bomb, everyones response is "whats wrong with this idiot......."
> 
> Guy kills a man with a gun, everyones response is "lets ban guns...............''


And consider this

If i shoot u dead with a gun, who gets arrested, me or the gun?? If u ban guns, people r still gonna kill people, just not with guns

And gun control violates our 2nd ammendment right to bear arms and makes it easier to get away with murder

Its harder to track down the knife or baseball bat used as a murder weapon than it is to track a gun


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 20, 2013)

jrh3 said:


> So true, more crime is committed with other weapons than guns each year. The younger generation doesnt understand what will happen if they have no way to defend themselves from the government. Maybe all the gun banners should take a history class on how hitler was a peoples leader and spoke as to give the people change and such what we are hearing around here now in the u.s. Now look what he did when he got the power. All i can say is molon labe.


I agree, not to mention should times get worse we will all become potential targets. Its not like crime is going to take a break, and we all know the gov only has our best interests at heart. If anyone feels there is not a push to make all citizens more government reliant I'd like to hear it. Me personally, I wouldn't trust anyone to protect my family better than I can.


----------

